# How big do you get on bulk?



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wondering really as I've been bulking for the majority of this year going from around 11stone now up to 13st 2 and have gained a bit of fat along side the muscle obviously, it seems strange loosing the skinny abs I had all my life, feels like I'm looking worse than when I was smaller, I'm loving the size and know I will be able to cut when I want to, just wanted to know how big/fat you guys get when your bulking, and if you feel the same way? Its a complete mind F**K sometimes!

Would also be great if a few people could post some pictures up of end of bulk, then end of cut to get some ideas?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

for me getting fat scares me, ive never been properly lean but ive been fat, im about 12-1% i would say atm

after my holiday this week im going to bulk a think solid untill about april might go abit fat, but look better come summer


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

for my bulk i try and stay below 20%bf.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I was just over 10 st 3lbs last November, then i bulked to 13 st 6lbs by the end of June and was at about 18-20% bodyfat.

Ive been cutting for for 1 month now and im currently 12st 7 lbs at about 15% bodyfat but im carrying on cutting untill i get to 10% bodyfat.

View attachment 61658
View attachment 61659
View attachment 61660


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

leeroy_davies said:


> I was just over 10 st 3lbs last November, then i bulked to 13 st 6lbs by the end of June and was at about 18-20% bodyfat.
> 
> Ive been cutting for for 1 month now and im currently 12st 7 lbs at about 15% bodyfat but im carrying on cutting untill i get to 10% bodyfat.
> 
> ...


You've gained some good size there, will you be cutting down to 10% then bulking back up to around 20% again?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

last big bulk went up to 19st 8lb.....sitting at about 18st ish now....

dont bulk/ cut or fcuk all now, just eat sleep and train....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

rjohnson said:


> You've gained some good size there, will you be cutting down to 10% then bulking back up to around 20% again?


Thanks for the compliment, I think once i get to 10% ill try and lean bulk, mainly by keeping my calories cleaner and only going 500-750 cals over maintainance. So probably in the region of 3300-3500 cals. Im hoping this way i will make gains without adding too much fat. Who knows mind after this cut i might just go all out and eat like a pig again for 6 months untill next summer lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

good gains there leeroy


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

****ing fat tbh last proper bulk went from 14st to 17st in 10 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> good gains there leeroy


Thanks Nocarbs, its my 1st year training and ive just been learning as i go along. I know alot more about diet plans now so hopefully i will make good cleaner gains on my next bulk.


----------

